# Garmin eTrex H Handheld GPS Navigator



## Jason Huckaby (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking for a good cheap GPS.  nothing fancy just one that dependable and can download to computer.

Found this and wandering if anyone has and recommends or thinks its trash?

Later on I plan on buying one them fancy ones ($400-$500).   but that be next year or year after.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 5, 2010)

We use them at work for general navigation, when you don't need to be too accurate.  They are regularly 30 to 90 feet off depending on many variables.  Small screen, no color display, I don't think the interface is very intuitive, but sufficient for the price, as long as you don't need to be all that accurate.

If you get one, Google "Minnesota DNR Garmin" and download the handy application to load and download points tracks, etc.


----------

